# I'm Out



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Find a professional that knows what's going on and will listen to your symptoms, especially an older doctor. Not all of you have just DP/DR. I've retyped this message so many times, and I just can't sum up what I've been through in a message on this stupid site. Seriously. Use this site as a crutch, and that's fine, but it can really, really hurt you in so many ways. Get away as fast as you can. Nortriptyline saved my life. I have some issues to work through, but I was headed on my way out. I was in so much pain the only way to get away was to end it. No joke. You name it, I've hurdled it and more. Good luck. Prayer, family, and a good doctor pulled me through. Don't give up. I love all of you.

Kyle


----------

